# Help me choose: Gameroom or Media room?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey guys,

Debating on which direction I should go about my future theater room.

The home we’re building is actually a 1-story. It does have the option to build either a game-room, media room or both.
I would love to have both, but not going to justify $30k doing so. So it has to be one or the other.
So I am here asking for opinions @ HTS friends / neighbors on which I should choose and why. 
Below I will post pictures and dimensions of each room and how it would look.

1st GAMEROOM
The Game-Room is a little bigger than the media room. The size is (LxW) 19.5’ x 18.5’.
Cons: Has three windows. It is not closed in as it has a half-wall coming up the stairs and also no door. Will need to sub contract someone to close it off, put a door and light-control (due to windows) (probably be more of an headache to go that route).

Pros: Choosing the game room is $3300 less (LESS). It’s little bit bigger than the media-room

2nd MEDIA ROOM
The Media-Room is smaller. The size of it is (LxW) 16’x19’.
Cons: It is smaller than the game-room build. Cost $3300 more than the game-room option.
Pros: No windows, has columns for future light sconces. Builder will include 7.1 or 5.1 pre-wiring. Has the double-doors going into media-room. It has a closet for storage or media / audio equipment (if I choose to put it in there). It does have the raised ceiling (which in actually included right now).

Here are the pictures:

The Game-Room:









The Media-Room:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, there is a fair bit of personal preference here, but if it were mine to do, I would opt for the media room. Granted, it is $3300 more (the size difference is small IMO), but I spend more time watching movies than playing games, etc.

Also, the media room design could still be used as a game room if you change your mind later - seems like the game room design would not be able to be used as a media room unless you addressed the windows (thus eating into that $3300).


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Well, there is a fair bit of personal preference here, but if it were mine to do, I would opt for the media room. Granted, it is $3300 more (the size difference is small IMO), but I spend more time watching movies than playing games, etc.
> 
> Also, the media room design could still be used as a game room if you change your mind later - seems like the game room design would not be able to be used as a media room unless you addressed the windows (thus eating into that $3300).


Agreed. I guess what I have to take at heart is $3300 difference. Example: how much would it cost to hire sub contractor cover wndows (sheet rock to cover them as they would not exist if I was to do the game room)?
Also closing up that half-wall and creating a door as you are at the top of the stairs going into the game room. 
Getting 7.1 pre-wired into the room, but the media room seems more realistic as it would be a true HT room :sn:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Agreed. I guess what I have to take at heart is $3300 difference. Example: how much would it cost to hire sub contractor cover wndows (sheet rock to cover them as they would not exist if I was to do the game room)?
> Also closing up that half-wall and creating a door as you are at the top of the stairs going into the game room.
> Getting 7.1 pre-wired into the room, but the media room seems more realistic as it would be a true HT room :sn:


They could do that of course, but then you have to consider the look from the outside as well and how you wish to address that - you would more than likely want to insulate behind that sheet rock and now you have a window looking at insulation.

To offer some hard costs, I had someone do the framing for my HT room - just the walls and one soffit. It took 2 people 1.5 days and it cost me about $900. 

I have a sneaking suspicion that, in the end, if you choose to change to a media room it will come close to eating up that $3300..........


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> They could do that of course, but then you have to consider the look from the outside as well and how you wish to address that - you would more than likely want to insulate behind that sheet rock and now you have a window looking at insulation.
> 
> To offer some hard costs, I had someone do the framing for my HT room - just the walls and one soffit. It took 2 people 1.5 days and it cost me about $900.
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that, in the end, if you choose to change to a media room it will come close to eating up that $3300..........


I just got an e-mail today from the home builder. She said a new promo came out today, which was 50% off all upgrades / add-on's. So that means I will get this media room 50% off. 
Yea I think the media room is more ideal as this is going to be my "Man-Cave".


----------

